# browser recorder wanted



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am looking for a browser recorder. I want to record some browsing activity to show the click stokes etc. 
This would be for FireFox. I found a link that said capturefox was a good addon but I can not find capturefox in the addons.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

@joed, using Windows 10?
How about steps recorder, which comes with Windows?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Windows 7
Does it come with windows 7?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Camstudio has been around for decades. It's not super slick or anything, it just gets the job done. And it's free.

https://camstudio.org/
.
.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

That looks like what I want. I will give a test.


----------



## surferdude2 (Nov 21, 2019)

If you're still looking, I have used Icecream Screen Recorder for years and find it very easy and handy.

https://www.dropbox.com/home/DIY?preview=ice_video_20200131-230011_edit_0.mp4


----------



## udraft (Nov 26, 2019)

I didn't know Windows included anything for this, but TinyTake is free and works well.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

joed said:


> Windows 7
> Does it come with windows 7?


If you are using 7 upgrade to 10. It is a free upgrade.

Did you get the message from Micosoft that 7 is unsupported and more susceptible to virus etc...


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

There are reasons that I can not, at this time, upgrade to win10. It will be coming. But not at the present time.


----------



## squirrelguy22 (Apr 13, 2021)

If you are using Windows you may try camtasia or Movavi. They both are cool but I personally prefer the Movavi. Here is a link to a full explanation how to use it and setup the application - Free Screen Recorder | Screen Recording Software by Movavi Pretty easy in use. Could u pls tell what device are you running cuz the pc configuration are also important. Anyway, Movavi also supports weak setups. Good luck pal!


----------

